

Task Tracking Tools for Small Development Teams - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/top-10-task-tracking-tools/

======
Linell
A problem that I had when looking for task tracking tools a while back is that
the majority are just more complicated than I needed. I needed the equivalent
of a whiteboard list on a website.

So I made a nifty little thing I called Millwright
[[http://thelinell.com/Millwright/](http://thelinell.com/Millwright/)]. It's
certainly not as "fully featured" as the trackers on this list, _but_ that's
why I like it. It's ridiculously simple so that you can focus on the tasks
instead of the process.

~~~
DenGorbachev
Why not Trello or Pintask? They are both whiteboard lists.

They also allow you to have checklists right on the board.

------
hngiszmo
I miss [http://kunagi.org/](http://kunagi.org/) on that list. It's the best
ever tool for SCRUM teams and it's open source. With public issue tracking,
stories, tasks, burn-down chart, powerful search, real time interaction etc.

------
rburhum
Surprising enough, GitHub is not on the list. We have been using a combination
of GitHub with Asana, and it has been doing wonders for us. We can even use a
third party burnchart generator to get charts directly from our GitHub issues.

~~~
codecondo
GitHub is listed on a different list, the link is under Basecamp's intro.

------
sgdread
JetBrains has really nice tracking tool -
youtrack[[http://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/](http://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/)]
- free up to 10 people.

